# Pre-wire for Projectors



## Tommy

Besides wiring the projector now, the installer was talking about putting in wires now for something new coming out next year or something like that. 

So I have some questions about future wiring. I know alot recomment 3" piping in order to fish future wire thru, my question about that is, is 3" really necessary?

I'd have more room in some spots for smaller piping even for multiple runs but not necesarily being able to fit 3" piping. Are there connection ends or plugs on the wires that need to fit thru the pipes that 3" is suggested?

Also if I have the piping system in place and/or a way to fish wire to the projector is there anything really necessary or suggested I wire now for future installations?


----------



## bricor

DVI is probably the biggest connector you have to worry about. And it is pretty much going away.


----------



## bobgpsr

I wonder if only an HDMI cable would be needed now? And I would think that a 1.5" pipe could guide it if the bends were not sharp. No more RGB BNCs, VGA or DVI connectors? The new HD DVD and BD players are very strict about requiring HDMI (or working HDCP on DVI :rant: ) for hi def material.

Bob


----------



## bricor

I always run at least 2 types, like HDMI and component or even component and a single RCA. That way I always have something I can tape onto and tug out.


----------



## Sonnie

I've used a plumbers snake a couple of times and it has worked well... but pulling some type of extra cable or heavy duty string through for future wire pulls is a smart idea. If you ever do put one through later on, don't forget to pull a new one with the new cable you pull. I used my old s-video cable to pull my HDMI cable through.

As far as size... go as big as you can. I have one set of components and a tiny remote sensor wire in my 3" pipe with one 90° angle about midway where the ceiling meets the wall. Even with this big of a pipe it was still somewhat of a challenge pulling that HDMI cable through there when I installed my Z4 a few months ago.


Don't forget that if you stay with the receiver you have been considering you will be running a cable for each source being that receiver has no HDMI switcher on it. While typing this I don't remember how many sources you plan on having.


----------



## Tommy

Yea I still have the same mantarz 7500 receiver. Not sure if ya'll said I'll have to run wire directly to the project for the cable and dvd player or use the other connection on the receiver.

I have no problem far as running pipe to fish wire for the future I'm just stuck buy size limits at the moment. I can run say several 1 1/2 " pipes with a straight shot to the rack or if I do run a 3" pipe it will have to go a round about way and make like a z shape with to bends in it.


----------



## Sonnie

I wouldn't have any Z shapes in my piping... that would very difficult to pull through wires or fish anything. If your size is limited then run a few pipes as you have indicated... and hope you don't need component for anything because I don't think you'll get a component set through a 1 1/2" pipe if they have the RCA's on them already. It would be a tight fit if it did make it.


----------



## JCD

Now, this may or may not be good advice, but I've heard some people ran a length of rope in the pipes so that if they needed to run a new wire/cable through,they can do so while leaving the current wires/cables intact.

Does it work? I dunno... but it seems to make a certain level of sense and it wouldn't hurt.

But I'd agree, go with as big as you can, if 1.5" is the best you can do, I'm sure you can manage since the HDMI cable ends don't look too big.

JCD


----------



## gsmollin

I recommend no more than 1 90 degree bend in the conduit before a pull box, or a C. You will be pulling cables that are very fragile, and have connectors on them. Two nineties could be asking for trouble with HDMI cable.

If you already have cable in the pipe, you should pull it out and pull in the new cable together. Pulling new cables into a pipe with old ones in it puts a lot of stress on the wires as they slide over each other.

Finally, it is just as important to push on the feed end of the pipe as to pull on the wires. Have a helper push the feed into the pipe while you pull.


----------



## tatkinson

I used 2" plastic conduit and I have not had any problems pulling stuff through it.

Tuck


----------

